# DWC  system need help



## Brouli (Jan 6, 2007)

1. How much spece should i live betwen water and net pot ??
should they touch or no i think like around inch  but im new to growing.


o yea and i got problem 
2. one of my seeds (that i put in peat pelet ) sproud and i got 4 little leaf's
but now after  week or so  this  round leafs (the first one )
are getting yellow  .
a got them in 5 gallon bucket with foil paper around and on the base,  under 3500 lumes ( clf's )  , oround 15 inch above plant, and plant is like 2 weeks and 3 days old and is only 1 inch tall  


pleas help my figure out whats wrong     Thanks


----------



## KADE (Jan 6, 2007)

The lil "round" leaves always die and fall off.. not a problem.. if you can without burning, get your lights closer...


----------



## Brouli (Jan 6, 2007)

o ok  thanks KADE but what about first question ??


----------



## HGB (Jan 6, 2007)

I keep mine 1/4-1/2 inch below netpot 


bubble on


----------



## KADE (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah... err my bad... i keep mine within an inch till the roots start growin decent... as long as the wool is gettin damp from the bubbles....bubbling... you are good to go.


----------



## abuselyke (Jan 12, 2007)

i left 2 inchs of space between netpot and water. the mist from the bubbles popping is more than enough to start out(like kade said).. after a week or two i let it drop  4 more making its 5-6 inchs from net to water.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

that a 10 gallon  container ??


----------



## KADE (Jan 12, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> that a 10 gallon container ??


 
Yup, I use the EXACT same container too lol...  it has nice lil holes in the handles to run the air tubing through.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

hahahah   that the reason that i bought my. ))))


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

o yeaa  KADE   what air pump you use i got  i think is not good is for 15 gallons


----------



## abuselyke (Jan 12, 2007)

=)  i run two pumps. never enough air. also 3-4 days before changing water i  Airiate the new water.. i have two of those two gallon containers and two 60 gallon pumps from wal-mart, all that for two plants =O


----------



## KADE (Jan 13, 2007)

It doesn't take much air to keep the water good for plant growth.. the same amount of air->size of container is fine... but I find I like *at least *double... so the water "broils" more.. it makes the early stage of growth when there is no roots through the wool to go faster.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 13, 2007)

ok thanks, but kade would i need that 2 times
 bigger pum becous i think on ading  a water pump just to drip on it from time to time


----------



## abuselyke (Jan 13, 2007)

KADE, i have a qeustion for you tho.. how much wilt have you experienced durring solution change?


----------



## KADE (Jan 13, 2007)

abuselyke said:
			
		

> KADE, i have a qeustion for you tho.. how much wilt have you experienced durring solution change?


 
You dont need to add a water pump if you have enough air "boiling" the water.... the double amount is to keep the roots from rotting.

Wilt during changes? None, ever. I don't take my time doing it... probably takes me 20-30 minutes to do a change on my aero system. DWC, I practically never change... maybe once every couple months.

The only "wilt" I've seen on my plants ever is around the very bottom on the inside of everything else on the plant... kinda the extra lil branches that never amount to anything...


----------



## HGB (Jan 13, 2007)

abuselyke said:
			
		

> i left 2 inchs of space between netpot and water. the mist from the bubbles popping is more than enough to start out(like kade said).. after a week or two i let it drop  4 more making its 5-6 inchs from net to water.



but your cheating your plant out of O2 like that no?

more of the roots in the DO is better up to a point, and 6 inches isnt it in IMHO

gonna stick to 1 inch or less for max results in a bubbler

I could be wrong as I have only been use'n them for close to 4 years now

grow on


----------



## KADE (Jan 14, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> but your cheating your plant out of O2 like that no?
> more of the roots in the DO is better up to a point, and 6 inches isnt it in IMHO
> gonna stick to 1 inch or less for max results in a bubbler
> I could be wrong as I have only been use'n them for close to 4 years now
> grow on


 
Ur not cheating it of o2.... of nutes/water you would be. 6" is a lil extreme. Especially in a 10 gallon container.... you'd be adding water all the time. It doesn't hurt it when the water is close... so why not keep the water high?


----------



## HGB (Jan 14, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Ur not cheating it of o2.... of nutes/water you would be. 6" is a lil extreme. Especially in a 10 gallon container.... you'd be adding water all the time. It doesn't hurt it when the water is close... so why not keep the water high?



how can you be cheating it of nute's and water when it's DWC  and not DO at the same time  

root's are not to be exposed in this system like that

1 inch or less at ALL times in DWC for max benefits 

got a few links if ya want to see how the best of the best do it this way or, just google jamesgang ,or day by day bubbler by agent86

grow on


----------



## KADE (Jan 15, 2007)

Roots are still covered with water spray... which is full of air... roots submerged are also getting air in the water.... I don't think it would make much difference at all if it was 4" or 1".

I said 6" is extreme... those roots need to be misted or moist...


----------



## HGB (Jan 16, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> I don't think it would make much difference at all if it was 4" or 1".
> 
> .



 I happen to think it means alot...

why let part of the roots be left out?

1 inch or less for MAX benefits for DWC

grow on


----------



## KADE (Jan 17, 2007)

-Edited for non causing crap reasons-


----------

